# anyone know what kind brand diecast?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

here is a 2010 dodge challenger from ebay that fits tyco narrow chassis perfectly and its perfect for resin cast job. but i have no way of finding out who it was made from. is it hotwheels? or ?? i asked the seller and no responds. so anyone know? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Custom-...270942138546?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1568f0b2

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

almost looks like a maisto. they sell them here at the dollar stores. I'll try to pick one up and peek inside


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> here is a 2010 dodge challenger from ebay that fits tyco narrow chassis perfectly and its perfect for resin cast job. but i have no way of finding out who it was made from. is it hotwheels? or ?? i asked the seller and no responds. so anyone know?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Custom-...270942138546?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1568f0b2
> 
> Wes


why not just get the AW version...$15 OR - NOS????

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

It's definitely a Maisto. You can pick them up at dollar stores, as previously stated, but that same car can be bought at Wally World (WalMart). Just look for 'their' brand of cars. I belive they're like 80 cents or somewhere around there. A little cheaper than HotWheels. Actually, some of their cars work GREAT for casting stuff from. They also make great diecast conversions too, as they actually are lighter bodies than most diecasts.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> why not just get the AW version...$15 OR - NOS????
> 
> Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


AW dodge challenger - they dont even look like challenger. 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> AW dodge challenger - they dont even look like challenger.
> 
> Wes


ok, so i didn't read/comprehend post b4 i answered :freak:
w/ waiting on me pain pills 2 kick in... (like morn'n b4 Java & smokes..)
ROFLMAO!!!!

"I Stand "Corrected".....or w/ it.... "I'm NOT a CROOK!!!.." 

yeah i use Miatso 2 ;-)

Bubba 123 :freak::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> ok, so i didn't read/comprehend post b4 i answered :freak:
> w/ waiting on me pain pills 2 kick in... (like morn'n b4 Java & smokes..)
> ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL!! :thumbsup:

thanks guys i will check out walmart . if you guys have one brand new i would like to buy it from you. PM me. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> LOL!! :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks guys i will check out walmart . if you guys have one brand new i would like to buy it from you. PM me.
> 
> ...


w/ look 2day, got 2 make a wallyworld trip anyways;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> w/ look 2day, got 2 make a wallyworld trip anyways;-)
> 
> Bubba 123


thanks! i always have bad lucky at my walmart in maryland. they always out of cars. 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wes, here they are in Wal-Greens and called Speed wheels. Red blister cars and usually 2 for 1.29. They are a Maisto product.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Check out that underside picture again Wes. He bowed the midsection a bit to get it mounted.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the Maisto cars by me usually run between 3 and 4 bucks... I buy them for the rims... which AFX specialty silicones stretch nicely around


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Possibly a GreenLight Diecast? Looks like this one:

GreenLight Challenger









Just caught the sunroof in the ebay ad. So okay, it's not this one.
-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hogging the crap outta the rear fenders and stuffing over-sized meats out back can make up for the difference in wheelbase . . . it has been my experience with diecast that most always they are sized closest to long wheelbase Tyco or AFX/AW 4-Gear.

The car in the feePay auction has giganto-saurus tars on the back so my guess is that it is not really ideally for a SWB Tyco project, at least not one that involves smaller, standard size 440 rears.

My $.02 worth - Your mileage may vary - See dealer for details.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for the help. i am still looking for it. i went to walmart nothing there . hot wheels section all were almost half empty. will check out walgreen. the reason why i asked cuz i want the one that fits tyco 440x2 narrow chassis not the wide pan chassis. 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wes, I know I bought a couple of these last year when they came out. Now if i can fimd it, that's another story. But ill look tomorrow. I know I have em someplace. Don't remembering seeing them lately tho.

Stand by


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WesJY said:


> here is a 2010 dodge challenger from ebay that fits tyco narrow chassis perfectly and its perfect for resin cast job. but i have no way of finding out who it was made from. is it hotwheels? or ?? i asked the seller and no responds. so anyone know?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Custom-...270942138546?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1568f0b2
> 
> Wes


checked [email protected] "MY" wallyworld, they w/ ONLY (charger) availible in the
"10-Pack" of cars $7.48 -sh ... hope dis helps :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> checked [email protected] "MY" wallyworld, they w/ ONLY (charger) availible in the
> "10-Pack" of cars $7.48 -sh ... hope dis helps :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123


i guess the challenger are hard to find?? thanks bubba for looking. i went to 24 hrs wal green nothing. i will wait to hear from joe. 

Wes


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Wes, I'll try to check tomorrow after work. I know last weekend our WallyWorld had quite a few of them. But, I do need to make a stop there after work tomorrow (my bank's there, gotta take out some cash....lol) So I'll check when I'm there. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We bought a bunch of these last year and melted them down into fishing weights.... 

I'll look at mine and see if I find any. :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I went through 4 huge tubs and so far no good. I havent found ANY of the Speed Wheels cars yet Wes. At least I know they're all together, someplace lol.

I will look in a few more spots before I call off the search. I'm trying bud.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man.. so far its not the hot wheels and maisto name brand.. its driving me nuts to find out what it is!! still looking for it the one that fits tyco narrow chassis not wide pan type. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...V0bgtISvLuC59105Ya0OE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Wes


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

On ebay, ask the seller which type of diecast he's used - he just may answer. If not, no harm will come of it. But it is a valid question to ask a seller IMHO.

john


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

gomanvongo said:


> On ebay, ask the seller which type of diecast he's used - he just may answer. If not, no harm will come of it. But it is a valid question to ask a seller IMHO.
> 
> john


i did. no reply .. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mystery solved.. the chassis is a mattel HPx2 (those cheap $3.00 chassis) with mounts shaved off - it is a wide pan chassis with long wheel base. it does look like it comes with a tyco narrow chassis. 

Wes


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

$3 for a chassis? Man that is so cheap!! Is that a rolling complete chassis? If so would someone be willing to buy some and ship them to me in the UK!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is a complete Mattel running chassis. they are currently on back order. stay tuned for when they are in stock.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Wes...*

Speaking of long wheelbase Challengers. Would this need a 4 gear chassis??..










oh yeah... the side view...










A place in CT has one of these. I actually saw it the other day. Quite a sight.

http://www.premierlimo.net/challenger.php


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!! Would love to ride in it!!! YEAAHH!!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Speaking of long wheelbase Challengers. Would this need a 4 gear chassis??..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May need a four gear chassis or just a divorced front axle.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw heck... For something that long just put 2 chassis front to back. One for the pick ups, and the other for the motor. Divorced front end wouldn't work except for a drag strip!! Forget about the return lane... that ain't happening. :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjd241 said:


> Speaking of long wheelbase Challengers. Would this need a 4 gear chassis??..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuther will you please go over there and kick them in the nuts for me for doing that to a Challenger?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Super Coupe said:


> ... or just a divorced front axle.>Tom<


I was thinking more along the lines of a divorced, remarried, divorced again, dated seriously, engaged, then broke it off... type axle.


----------

